

"My Customers Would Have Asked For a Faster Horse" - gruseom
http://quoteinvestigator.com/2011/07/28/ford-faster-horse/

======
gruseom
This post is a follow-up to <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2747106>. The
author of <http://quoteinvestigator.com> does a really good job of tracking
these things down.

------
destraynor
Even if Henry Ford did say that, it's still an if.

i.e. Henry Ford did NOT ask his customers, at best he guessed at what they
might respond.

I wrote about this here: <http://contrast.ie/blog/faster-horses> (Which was
previously picked up by HN)

